#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Laos Forum >  >  Laos

## Jymes123

I have much heard about the Asian country of Loas from many visitors, The bad thing is that cant be there cause I am blank about this place. In next days I really have a plan to be there with my sister and her hubby. So let me know guys what you think what I should do on this place?

----------


## justme2017

> I have much heard about the Asian country of Loas from many visitors, The bad thing is that cant be there cause I am blank about this place. In next days I really have a plan to be there with my sister and her hubby. So let me know guys what you think what I should do on this place?


The first thing I would probably do is google 'Laos' and learn how to spell the countries name. Then see what you think and come back when you have questions one of us could possibly answer.

----------


## CaptainNemo

Did you know that the word "Laos" comes simply from English speakers writing the plural of Lao on a map... as in "there are Laos/Lao people here".
The name "Laoland" makes more sense.

----------


## CaptainNemo

> I am blank





> So let me know guys what you think what I should do on this place?


Get English lessons?Vientiane Language Centre - ARDA

----------


## hick

> learn how to spell the *countries* name.


I realize this is cuntish, but: _the country's name_  :Wink:

----------


## justme2017

> Originally Posted by justme2017
> 
> 
>  learn how to spell the *countries* name.
> 
> 
> I realize this is cuntish, but: _the country's name_


No that is fair play. I noticed it right as I submitted it but couldn't be bothered to edit it. Congratulations for being the first one to notice it.  :smiley laughing:

----------


## fishlocker

High land Lao
Low land Lao 
MID land Lao

Best to know who you are dealing with.Nothing like a gill net.........the fish.

----------


## thaimeme

> Did you know that the word "Laos" comes simply from English speakers writing the plural of Lao on a map... as in "there are Laos/Lao people here".
> The name "Laoland" makes more sense.


Actually, the term *LAOS* is a modern French derivative used exclusively in the Western world to satisfy their invented name-place association.

Same same *LAOTIAN* [whatever the fuck that is]

Even the good people of the country and broader Asian region don't understand what these descriptive terms are and aren't used amongst their own......that is, unless the odd handful have had Western influence/education.

How about Lao.

ເມືອງລາວ
ປະເທດລາວ

----------


## VocalNeal

How about LPDR? I think the people are Lao and the country is the Lao People's Democratic Republic.

----------


## thaimeme

> How about LPDR? I think the people are Lao and the country is the Lao People's Democratic Republic.


 
Yet, another Western invented political place-name.
Nothing to do with anything....




ພຣະຣາຊອານາຈັກລາວ

----------


## justme2017

> Originally Posted by VocalNeal
> 
> 
> How about LPDR? I think the people are Lao and the country is the Lao People's Democratic Republic.
> 
> 
>  
> Yet, another Western invented political place-name.
> Nothing to do with anything....
> ...


Much like many countries in the world are called one thing in English and another in the local language. Not worth getting excited about. The west certainly has no monopoly on renaming places at their convenience.

----------


## CaptainNemo

> Originally Posted by CaptainNemo
> 
> 
> Did you know that the word "Laos" comes simply from English speakers writing the plural of Lao on a map... as in "there are Laos/Lao people here".
> The name "Laoland" makes more sense.
> 
> 
> Actually, the term *LAOS* is a modern French derivative


...it's not French, it's English... 1 Lao, 2 Laos...

The Siamese used the English term to describe the peoples under their suzerainty in their treaties with the French, who adopted it, thinking it was a local name... then it gets passed back into English as an exotic name... but it really isn't that exotic... it's just a plural.

----------


## justme2017

> Originally Posted by thaimeme
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by CaptainNemo
> ...


I think the French did originally call the country "Laos" but the s was silent so it was pronounced "Lao" in French. I lived in Laos for a decade and this is always the explanation I was given over the name.
Later the English speaking countries mispronounced the silent s.

----------


## CaptainNemo

> Originally Posted by VocalNeal
> 
> 
> How about LPDR? I think the people are Lao and the country is the Lao People's Democratic Republic.
> 
> 
>  
> Yet, another Western invented political place-name.
> Nothing to do with anything....
> ...


It's not "western-invented", divvy, The Lao plucked the words themselves once the commies took over from the royalists.

----------


## CaptainNemo

> Originally Posted by CaptainNemo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by thaimeme
> ...


I know, but it's the wrong explanation. There is no such "silent s" in French... it's not a French word... it's a word brought into French from English via the "Siamese". Yes the French called it "Laos", but they didn't invent the word.

----------


## beerlaodrinker

> Originally Posted by CaptainNemo
> 
> 
> Did you know that the word "Laos" comes simply from English speakers writing the plural of Lao on a map... as in "there are Laos/Lao people here".
> The name "Laoland" makes more sense.
> 
> 
> Actually, the term *LAOS* is a modern French derivative used exclusively in the Western world to satisfy their invented name-place association.
> 
> ...


geography and a war or 2  also played a part but correct me if I'm wrong but I think most of issan historicly was part of Lao ? The cheeses eating surrender monkeys declalared the Mekong the border marker?

----------


## thaimeme

> Originally Posted by thaimeme
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by CaptainNemo
> ...


Yeah - more or less, Isaan was part of Lao - off and on, obvious by the reflective heritage today.
Long before the French attempted to make their place in the region, the expanding Siamese, Dong Kihn [Vietnamese], and Chinese empires attempted annexation to the immediate region - from Isaan extending to Luang Prabang.

Even after the Haw Wars, The Siamese invading hordes claimed [stole] and occupied vast areas of what is now Lao.....also known in some circles as Upper Siam.
Lao and Khmer influences on what passes as Tai/Thai remains steadfast.

----------


## justme2017

All of this is useful information for the OP.  :Smile:  I hope he is taking notes.

----------


## fishlocker

Ok, I'll kick a bit. There are low land Lao and high land Lao. It would be like a Flat lander calling me a cheese head.

----------


## CaptainNemo

^^^
Whose been googling...  :Very Happy:

----------


## CaptainNemo

> Originally Posted by thaimeme
> 
> 
> geography and a war or 2  also played a part but correct me if I'm wrong but I think most of issan historicly was part of Lao ? The cheeses eating surrender monkeys declalared the Mekong the border marker?

----------


## fishlocker

Damn Captain those are some distinct lines. I think the op just wanted to know if he could get a slow boat to China.

----------


## fishlocker

The c captain is killing me. I should be smoked with Hazelwood........the fish. 



No joke........... Edmund Fitzgerald.

----------


## fishlocker

To see the stars.

----------


## Hugh Cow

I dont know anything about Laos. been to Vientiene saw a rather uninteresting temple. A large street in the style of a french boulavarde. Thats about it but thats probably more info than everyone so far.

----------


## CaptainNemo

> Damn Captain those are some distinct lines. I think the op just wanted to know if he could get a slow boat to China.


He wasn't that specific, was he... threw it wide open with a title like "Loas", then "tell me what you think and what you should do".

So I told him I thought he should do English lessons... and told him what I thought about Laos... which starting from scratch, means a bit of ethno-linguistic history.

Any slow boat to China going through Laos will be pretty slow.

----------


## beerlaodrinker

Been living in Vientiane 11 years now I ain't gonna sugar coat it. Its boring for the most part, not much to see .there's some good Scran  to be had and there's always the excellent beerlao. If your not working here and making a quid then I imagine it could get real boring real quick..

----------


## Davis Knowlton

The OP was an Indian one post troll.

----------


## fishlocker

It's like anywhere as it is what you make it. I can see if you have lived in Southeast Asia you may find it pretty much the "same same but different."

I had a great laugh on a semi busy road on the way out of town. They crew pulled the truck over at a roadside market to pick something up. I had a great Idea for a laugh.

Gave the go pro to the girlfriend as she stood on the sidewalk next to the truck filming me as I stood down the road as the loan Falang trying to hitch a ride out of the city.

The look I got from some of those ladies was priceless.  Even the little niece recognized the prank and was laughing her ass off. She knew as well as I none of these proper working ladies were going to stop for a hitchhiker. 

Now had it been in a place full of opportunist gals they would be fighting over a piece of the fish.

----------


## fishlocker

I guess as I get old I will have nothing to add as I spin in the slipstream and the lush separation unfolds you, and the products of wealth, Push you along on the bow wave of there spiritless undying selves. And as you press on Gods waiter your last dime as he hands you the bill, as you spin in the slipstream.............Tull

----------

